# Forum austricksen so dass man html benutzen kann



## HAL (31. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Ich will eigentlich nur ein Flash-Banner in einem phpBB-Forum anzeigen.Da ich die Flash-Datei aber nicht einfach als Bild einbinden kann, brauche ich eine Möglichkeit, irgendwie html-code einbauen zu können, obwohl das vom Forum eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist. 

Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung wie ich dass machen könnte?


Danke,HAL


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (31. Dezember 2004)

Gar nicht... Das Forum wird mit 99% iger wahrscheinlichkeit der Content filtern bevor er angezeigt wird. Sprich es werden alle HTML und <script> Tags rausgeworfen...


----------



## HAL (31. Dezember 2004)

Andreas Gaisbauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gar nicht... Das Forum wird mit 99% iger wahrscheinlichkeit der Content filtern bevor er angezeigt wird. Sprich es werden alle HTML und <script> Tags rausgeworfen...



ja genau deswegen frag ich hier. meine frage war wie ich diese filter umgehen kan, ist vielleicht nicht möglich haber kein filter ist perfekt


----------



## DrHonigtau (31. Dezember 2004)

Sowas fällt in die Kategorie hacken 

Würd ich lassen, auch wenns "nur" ein kleines Flashbanner ist. Sowas wird unter Umständen erkannt und falsch interpretiert. Immerhin könntest du, wenn du das Ganze umgehst so ziemlich alles damit machen.

also... lass es bleiben
mfg


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (31. Dezember 2004)

HAL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja genau deswegen frag ich hier. meine frage war wie ich diese filter umgehen kan, ist vielleicht nicht möglich haber kein filter ist perfekt


Wenn das Board open source ist, nimm den Quellcode und schau den an. Schau welche Funktionen verwendet werden. Schau dir dannach den Quellcode der Funktionen an (in C). Wenn du da eine möglichkeit siehst wie du deinen Code einschleußen kannst OK... Ansonsten wird das nicht funktionieren. Grad wenn das Board Open Source ist wirst du nur sehr unwahrscheilich ein Sicherheitsloch finden das nicht schon von jemand anderen gefunden und gefixed wurde. Im allgemeinen sind aber funktionen wie striptags oder htmlentities durchaus so perfekt um das einschleußen von Code zu unterbinden.


----------

